# Shibaura P28F Good or Bad



## kgraham123 (May 28, 2014)

looking at this tractor. I just sold a Yanmar which was a great tractor but need something bigger. Not familiar with this brand. What do you think?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't read any "BAD" reviews about them, but you really need to research the parts and service availability in your area before you buy anything.


----------

